

India Passes Japan To Become Third Largest Global Smartphone Market - sheri
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/26/india-third-in-smartphone-world/

======
skriticos2
I have visited the article in hopes of finding two data points:

\- How big is the Japan smartphone market broken down to person and in total
units and value?

\- What's the difference of India/Japan per person?

ps. Found none, just relative percentages that I can't make much sense of
without knowing the volumes :(

